# Just found the introduce yourself ( a little late!)



## robelgado (Feb 4, 2009)

Hey guys.

Im fairly new to this forum.

I want to say a couple weeks?

Met some really nice people on here so far, lots of great information on mantids.

Currently have 20-25 L4-L6 mantids (chinese)

4 or 5 of them are one molt short of adulthood  

Have an H.Coronatus ( Malaysian Orchid) ooth on its way to Florida as we speak

Wish me luck!

-Bobby


----------



## Dinora (Feb 4, 2009)

robelgado said:


> Hey guys.Im fairly new to this forum.
> 
> I want to say a couple weeks?
> 
> ...


LOL! Looks like you don't mess around when you jump into a hobby!  

Welcome Bobby &amp; good luck from a fellow newbie!


----------



## robelgado (Feb 4, 2009)

Haha I have had these chinese mantids since they hatched out of a couple ooths for me.

going on a couple months now. maybe three?

Hope to do the same with the orchids. Breed a few


----------



## revmdn (Feb 4, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 5, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, from OHIO"!


----------

